# Two piano pieces



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

The pieces form a 'musical epitaph', if you want. In these pieces, I wanted to juxtapose the 'objective' vs the 'subjective', always in relation to death and our perceptions of it. The pieces are very simple and static; this is the 'objective' part, related to 'eternity' and its monolithic quality. The gestures and harmony are more related to the actual human emotions, the 'subjective' part. On the other hand, they are very brief and solemn in order to capture the character of an epitaph.


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fas-in-memoriam-iii-for-piano

0:00 - I
1:30 - II

(I play them in the recording)


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Ahhh, this is quite nice. Love the concept and the way in which it is executed. Very effective.


----------



## eilrahc (Nov 15, 2013)

It's so stoic! I really like how jagged the unfolding of your ideas are- it almost shakes off a sense of linear motion.


----------

